# john deere 270 skid steer heater install?



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am having troubles figure out where to tap into my cooling system to get coolant for the heater. the dealer wasnt much help as the heater isnt factory 


question is could some one go look at there machine and tell me where the factory taps into the cooling system. 

there are coolant ports on both sides of the motor by the radiator hoses but one of them is around 3/8 and is straight thread with a o ring seal and the other is around 1/2 . I need to get them to some sort of barb fitting for 5/8ths heater hose.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i can't speak for your machine but i just did my New Holland install and the mechanics recommended using the factory ports so that there wouldn't be any flow issues. I know you said your looking for the factory ports but i'm just mentioning this in case you decide to plug in anywhere. also it is likely that once you have the system plumbed you may not initially get heat to the core until you bleed the air from the system. air might get trapped in the core lines and not allow flow until bled. good luck with your project...mine turned out good and i saved about 1800.00 over factory parts and labor,
steve

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110309


----------

